# Amino Acids: better than protein powder?



## Big Smoothy (Feb 4, 2004)

The so-called fitness trainer at my gym, who has  pretty good size, which is irrelevant, is offering amino acid supplements  to people at the gym, not me.

I know about the generics of aminos and what the 20 of them sort of do, but why should someone take them if can get protein for post workout meals?

Can amino acid supplements be helpful in addition to naturally eaten protein and/or powdered protein?  Or, could they replace protein?

Thanks in advance for answering another rookie question.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2004)

I do not see the point of amino pills as long as you're getting quality protein in your meals every 3 hours, the only thing that can help is BCAA's caps, which I am using right now mainly because I am cutting. I take them more for "insurance" reasons than anything, and if my diet was not so restricted I would not even take the BCAA's either.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

Supposedly, most aminos are made from rotting protein sources (left overs). And further, the processes used to make them unless ultra expensive, destroys most of the product.

If you want something loaded with BCAAs, whey protein is about 25% BCAA.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

> ...free form amino acids dont work as well as peptide bound amino acids. This is why most free form amino acids started out as intravenous solutions for use in hospitals.
> 
> In addition to the economics and science, I have a personal dislike for amino acids from years of working in the health food business. Because I occasionally design supplements, I know the back end of the business that most consumers never see.
> 
> ...



Dan Duchaine, BODYOPUS 1996


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> If you want something loaded with BCAAs, whey protein is about 25% BCAA.



I agree, but I do not have whey protein at all seven of my meals.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks againg guys.  I think this fitness trainer is just trying to sell supplements (amino acids) to people who are new to lifting and havn't read up on the basics.   (I also have found protein powders in Saigon).


----------



## bigswole30 (Feb 5, 2004)

Amino's are very beneficial if you are taking the right one's. Caesin Hydrolysate is one of the best rpteins for increasing nitrogen retension howeverm it is the most disgusting protein ever. There is no way to drink it. Therefore taking in it tab form allows you to supplement with it. I take about per day.


----------

